# Δακτυλικό εξάμετρο, πίεση του αίματος και η χρησιμότητα της εκμάθησης των Aρχαίων Eλληνικών



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

Μαθαίνω από την Καθημερινή (στήλη του Σ. Κασιμάτη, 17/10/2010) ότι κάποιος βουλευτής του Λαϊκού Ορθόδοξου Συναγερμού επανέφερε σε συζήτηση της Βουλής το εύρημα ότι η απαγγελία των ομηρικών επών ρίχνει την πίεση του αίματος. Όχι για να μας προτείνει, σαν λύση για την πίεση που μας ανεβάζουν και οι τριακόσιοι (σχεδόν), να αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε βόλτες επαναλαμβάνοντας σταθερά «άνδραμοι—έννεπε—μούσαπο—λύτροπον—όσμαλα—πόλλα» (μετρήστε πόσοι Έλληνες ξέρουν περισσότερο Όμηρο από αυτόν το στίχο, και μάλιστα έτσι όπως ακούγεται). Όχι, δεν μας προτείνει αυτή την πρακτική λύση. Το καλό που υποτίθεται ότι κάνει στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος η απαγγελία δακτυλικού εξαμέτρου είναι (ένας από πολλούς, ελπίζω) λόγος για να διδάσκονται τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά (στο γυμνάσιο, φαντάζομαι). Γράφει ο Κασιμάτης:
«...μας θυμίζει ένα άλλο δημοσίευμα της αυστριακής εφημερίδας «Neue Presse» (Βιέννη, 10-08-2004), σύμφωνα με το οποίο ιατροί επιστήμονες κατέληξαν στο παράξενο και πολύ ενδιαφέρον συμπέρασμα ότι η απαγγελία των Ομηρικών Επών επιδρά θετικώς στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος, αφού με τον ρυθμό που επιβάλλει η απαγγελία του δακτυλικού εξαμέτρου συντονίζονται οι λειτουργίες της καρδιάς και της αναπνοής, με τελικό αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει η πίεση του αίματος!». Πρόκειται για απόσπασμα από την «παράξενη και ενδιαφέρουσα» ερώτηση που κατέθεσε στη Βουλή ο Κυριάκος Βελόπουλος του ΛΑΟΣ, με την οποία ερωτάται η υπουργός Παιδείας αν το υπουργείο της έχει γνώση δημοσιευμάτων του γερμανόφωνου Τύπου σχετικών με τη χρησιμότητα της εκμάθησης των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών.​
Δεν είναι καινούργιο. Κυκλοφορεί σαν είδηση από το 2004 (Επενδυτής, 14/8/2004) και την αντιγράφω εδώ:

*«Ο Όμηρος κάνει καλό στην... καρδιά»
Επιστήμονες υποστηρίζουν ότι η απαγγελία της Οδύσσειας και της Ιλιάδας συγχρονίζει αναπνοή και παλμούς*

«Ο Όμηρος κάνει καλό στην καρδιά», ισχυρίζονται Ευρωπαίοι επιστήμονες, παραπέμποντας στην αφηγηματική τεχνική του μεγάλου αρχαίου επικού και στις επιδράσεις που μπορεί να έχουν τα έργα του όχι μόνο στην νόηση αλλά και στην ομαλή λειτουργία του ανθρώπινου σώματος. Σε έρευνα που δημοσιεύει το «American Journal of Physiology» υποστηρίζεται ότι ο ξεχωριστός ρυθμός, ο λεγόμενος δακτυλικός εξάμετρος, το αρχαιότερο μέτρο ποίησης με το οποίο ο Όμηρος επέλεξε να γράψει τα έπη της «Οδύσσειας» και της «Ιλιάδας», επιδρά θετικά στον συγχρονισμό της αναπνοής και των παλμών της καρδιάς όταν κάποιος τα απαγγέλλει.

*Αργές ανάσες
*Όπως υποστηρίζουν οι επιστήμονες, με την απαγγελία στίχων υπό αυτήν την μορφή μπορούν να επιτευχθούν αργές ανάσες που βοηθούν τόσο στην καρδιακή λειτουργία όσο και στην σωστή αναπνοή. Παρακολουθώντας συστηματικά τις αντιδράσεις του οργανισμού 20 ατόμων κατά την διάρκεια απαγγελίας στίχων από την Ομηρική «Οδύσσεια», ανακάλυψαν μια εκπληκτική επίδραση στον συγχρονισμό των αναπνοών και των καρδιακών παλμών. «Είναι προφανές ότι το εξάμετρο βοηθά τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό να βρει τον δικό του σωστό ρυθμό», υποστηρίζουν οι ερευνητές. Θεωρείται μια ανακάλυψη ιδιαίτερα σημαντική, τόσο για την κατανόηση των μηχανισμών που βοηθούν στην λειτουργία της καρδιάς και της αναπνοής όσο και για την θεραπεία καρδιακών παθήσεων.

*Σωστός τονισμός*
Όπως έχει αποδειχθεί, επιδρούν θετικά κυρίως στο κυκλοφορικό σύστημα του ανθρώπινου οργανισμού, καθώς όταν κάποιος τα απαγγέλλει με τον σωστό τρόπο η αναπνοή του περιορίζεται σε έξι εισπνοές το λεπτό, κάτι που βοηθά την καρδιά να λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά. Άλλες έρευνες έχουν αποδείξει ότι η απαγγελία τους μειώνει την πίεση και ευνοεί την αποτελεσματική λειτουργία των πνευμόνων. Όσο για τα Ομηρικά έπη, οι επιστήμονες υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να διαβάσει κανείς και τους 12.000 στίχους της «Οδύσσειας», αρκεί να απαγγείλει λίγες στροφές περπατώντας και ακολουθώντας τον τονισμό των συλλαβών.​Μάλιστα. Φτάνουν λίγες στροφές. Μήπως φτάνει ένας στίχος;

Στο συνημμένο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε (αν έχετε το κουράγιο) τη μελέτη ολόκληρη με τίτλο _Oscillations of heart rate and respiration synchronize during poetry recitation_, αλλά σε σελίδα της American Physiological Society υπάρχει μια καλή παρουσίαση της μελέτης (με ημερομηνία 14/7/2004), απ’ όπου αποσπώ την πληροφορία ότι *η άσκηση έγινε με γερμανική μετάφραση της Οδύσσειας που διατηρεί το δακτυλικό εξάμετρο*. («The researchers used a piece from Homer’s _Odyssey_ in a German translation, which did not alter the rhythmic scheme of the verse».) Άρα μπορούμε να κάνουμε καλό στο κυκλοφορικό μας και με γερμανική μετάφραση; Γιατί όχι με το δακτυλικό εξάμετρο της _Αινειάδας_; Ή της _Evangeline_ του Λονγκφέλοου;

Με άλλα λόγια: η απαγγελία ποιήματος με δακτυλικό εξάμετρο (*σε οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα*) κάνει καλό (σύμφωνα με τη συγκεκριμένη μελέτη) στο κυκλοφορικό των σαραντάρηδων. Και αυτός είναι λόγος να σκεφτεί η υπουργός για τη χρησιμότητα της εκμάθησης των Aρχαίων Eλληνικών;

Κύριε Βελόπουλε, αν δεν σας δω να κόβετε βόλτες απαγγέλλοντας Οδύσσεια θα θεωρήσω ότι μας δουλεύετε. (Αλλά, και αν σας δούμε, δεν θέλετε να μάθετε ποια συμπεράσματα θα βγάλουμε.) Τα σχολιαρόπαιδα, αφήστε τα να τρέξουν και να παίξουν κάνα μπάσκετ. Το εξάμετρο τα μάρανε!


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2010)

Η είδηση τότε (Αύγ. 2004) είχε δημοσιευτεί αρκετά στον γερμανόφωνο τύπο:
http://www.handelsblatt.com/archiv/homers-gedichte-sind-medizin-fuers-herz;773474

Περιέργεια πάντως έχω να δω το πλήρες κείμενο της ερώτησης του Βελόπουλου.


----------



## Themis (Oct 17, 2010)

Διαβλέπω διπλό ρατσισμό στα βελοπούλεια βελάσματα: Πρώτον, ο στιχουργικός αυθορμητισμός αρκετών συνανθρώπων μας (εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου, αλλά ρωτήστε και τον Δαεμάνο) οδηγεί επίμονα στον δεκαπεντασύλλαβο. Δεύτερον, αρκετοί συνάνθρωποί μας (εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου, όλως τυχαίως) δεν είναι σαραντάρηδες. Ο αποκλεισμός των ως άνω κατηγοριών από τη δακτυλοεξαμετρική κυκλοφορικοβιάγκρωση είναι απαράδεκτος και ουδόλως πολιτικά ορθός, μάλλον από καθιστό έως ξαπλωμένο τον κόβω. Σκανδαλώδες.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2010)

Ω Θέμη πολυσύλλαβε,
εγώ 'μαι σαραντάρης,
μα πίεση όταν μετρώ
βγαίνω δεκαπεντάρης. 


Προς Βελόciraptor

"Όσμαλα πόλλα" σαν θωρώ,
εξάμετρα, ωραία,
καμάρι τρισχιλιετές
κορδώνει με, μοιραία.
Χαρά μεγάλη μου 'ρχεται,
φουσκώνω σαν το διάνο,
μα δε θα βγω δα στη Βουλή
βούκινο να το κάνω.

Εξόν που είναι άπρεπο
να καμαρώνεις γι' άλλων
σοφών τα κατορθώματα,
αρχαίων και μεγάλων,
σ' έρευνες να βασίζεσαι
δειγμάτων ελαχίστων
(20 άτομα θαρρώ
το δείγμα, ουχί πλείστον)
είναι ωσάν να ρώτησες
μέσα στο καφενείο:
-Πόσοι από σας καπνίζετε;
-Εγώ, κι εγώ, βρε θείο!
Και ύστερα να βγεις να πεις
σε όλα τα κανάλια:
το κάπνισμα κάνει καλό,
παρ' όλα αυτά τα χάλια.

*Γερμανιστί* απήγγελλαν,
διάβαζε πριν ρωτήσεις,
των τριακοσίων τις βουλές
πριν πας να κουλαντρίσεις.

Ετούτα τα σοφίσματα
δεν είναι αποδείξεις,
κενολογίες έωλες
σκέψου πριν ξεφουρνίσεις.


----------



## Themis (Oct 18, 2010)

*Γυμνάσματα για τη βελτίωση του κυκλοφορικού...*
...και τη σωτηρία της ζωής σας, αφού μέχρι να παρκάρει και να ξεπαρκάρει ο γιατρός την έχετε βάψει. Εκτυπώστε το ποστ αυτό και έχετέ το πρόχειρο.
Α) ΚΡΙΣΗ ΥΠΕΡΤΑΣΗΣ
Δεν υπάρχει δραστικότερο φάρμακο από τη συμπλήρωση που έκανε ο Ποριώτης (σε νεοελληνικό δακτυλικό εξάμετρο, ήγουν δεκαεφτασύλλαβο) στην ημιτελή μετάφραση της Οδύσσειας (σε χύδην ιαμβικό δεκαπεντασύλλαβο) από τον Εφταλιώτη. Αν δεν το διαβάσετε όταν έχετε κρίση υπέρτασης, πότε άλλοτε θα μπορέσετε να το κάνετε; Πρός απαγγελία λοιπόν:
_Κι άγρια θωρώντας σ’ αυτούς ο πολύβουλος είπε Οδυσσέας.
«Σκύλοι, δε λέγατε πια πως εγώ θα γυρνούσα εδώ πάλε
απ’ την Τρωάδα γι’ αυτό μου ρημάζατε το σπιτικό μου,
και στανικώς με τις δούλες γυναίκες πλαγιάζατε δίπλα,
και στη γυναίκα μου γάμους προτείνατε ζώντας μου ακόμα,
μήτε φοβώντας τους θεούς τα πλατιά που κατέχουν ουράνια,
μήτε απ’ ανθρώπους κανείς γδικιωμός να σας έρθει κατόπι
μα τώρα σ’ όλους σας γύρω του ολόθρου σφιχτήκαν τα βρόχια».
και στανικώς με τις δούλες γυναίκες πλαγιάζατε δίπλα,
και στη γυναίκα μου γάμους προτείνατε ζώντας μου ακόμα,
μήτε φοβώντας τους θεούς τα πλατιά που κατέχουν ουράνια,
μήτε απ’ ανθρώπους κανείς γδικιωμός να σας έρθει κατόπι
μα τώρα σ’ όλους σας γύρω του ολόθρου σφιχτήκαν τα βρόχια»._​ Αν δεν φτάνει αυτό, μπορείτε να το συμπληρώσετε επωφελώς με τον 17σύλλαβο των Καζαντζάκη-Κακριδή:
_Τον άντρα, Μούσα, τον πολύτροπο τραγούδα μου, που πλήθος 
διάβηκε τόπους, αφού πάτησε της Τροίας το κάστρο το άγιο, 
και πολιτείες πολλές εγνώρισε, πολλών βουλές ανθρώπων, 
κι αρίφνητα τυράννια ετράβηξε στα πέλαγα η καρδιά του, 
για να σωθεί κι αυτός παλεύοντας και πίσω τους συντρόφους 
να φέρει• κι όμως δεν τους γλίτωσε, κι ας το ποθούσε τόσο• 
τι από τις ίδιες τους εχάθηκαν τις ανομιές εκείνοι- 
οι ανέμυαλοι, που τ' ουρανόδρομου τα βόδια εφάγαν Ήλιου, 
κι αυτός τη μέρα τους αρνήστηκε του γυρισμού. Για τούτα 
και μας για λέγε, κάπου αρχίζοντας, κόρη θεϊκιά του Δία. _​Β) ΚΡΙΣΗ ΥΠΟΤΑΣΗΣ
Εθνικώς ύποπτη η κρίση αυτή, επιβάλλει προσωρινή απομάκρυνση από τα υπερτρισχιλιετή νάματα. Επιβάλλει - φρικτόν ειπείν! - ιαμβικό δεκαπεντασύλλαβο. Αρχίστε με Εφταλιώτη:
_Τον άντρα τον πολύπραγο τραγούδησέ μου, ω Μούσα, 
που περισσά πλανήθηκε, σαν κούρσεψε της Τροίας 
το ιερό κάστρο, και πολλών ανθρώπων είδε χώρες 
κι έμαθε γνώμες, και πολλά στα πέλαα βρήκε πάθια, 
για μια ζωή παλεύοντας και γυρισμό συντρόφων. 
Μα πάλε δεν τους γλύτωσε, κι αν το ποθούσε, εκείνους, 
τι από δική τους χάθηκαν οι κούφιοι αμυαλωσύνη, 
του Ηλίου του Υπερίονα σαν έφαγαν τα βόδια, 
κι αυτός τους πήρε τη γλυκειά του γυρισμού τους μέρα. 
Απ' όπου αν τά 'χης, πες μας τα, ω θεά, του Δία κόρη._​ Σε περίπτωση ανάγκης, μεταδευτερώστε με Σίδερη:
_Τον άντρα τον πολύτροπο πες μου, θεά, που χρόνια 
παράδερνε, σαν πάτησε της Τροίας τάγιο κάστρο, 
κι ανθρώπων γνώρισε πολλών τους τόπους και τη γνώμη 
κι έπαθε πλήθος συμφορές στα πέλαγα, ζητώντας 
πως στην πατρίδα του άβλαβος να πάει με τους συντρόφους. 
Μα κι έτσι αυτούς δε γλύτωσε, μ' όσον καημό κι αν είχε. 
Γιατί μονάχοι χάθηκαν από δικό τους κρίμα, 
οι άσεβοι, που φάγανε τ' Ουρανοδρόμου Ήλιου 
τα βόδια και τους στέρησε του γυρισμού τη μέρα. 
Πες τα από κάπου και σε μας, θεά, του Δία κόρη._​Γ) ΑΝΕΞΕΛΕΓΚΤΕΣ ΑΥΞΟΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ (ΝΕΥΡΟΠΙΕΣΗ)
Η συμβατική ιατρική δεν έχει ακόμη αντιμετωπίσει αποτελεσματικά τη δύσκολη αυτή περίπτωση. Θα αναγκαστούμε να καταφύγουμε στην ομοιοπαθητική, ελπίζοντας ότι οι νευρικές συσπάσεις που θα προκληθούν από το γύμνασμα θα είναι αντίρροπες προς το υποκείμενο (ναι, underlying) πρόβλημα. Αν όχι, χάσατε, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν θα έχετε πέσει αμαχητί. Αξεπέραστος ο Πολυλάς, αλλά καλού-κακού εφαρμόστε τον πρώτα στους εχθρούς σας:
_Ψάλλε, θεά, τον τρομερόν θυμόν του Αχιλλέως, 
πως έγινε ς' τους Αχαιούς αρχή πολλών δακρύων 
που ανδραγάθαις ροβόλησε πολλαίς ψυχαίς 'ς τον Άδη 
ηρώων, κ' έδωκεν αυτούς αρπάγματα των σκύλων 
και των ορνέων ―και η βουλή γενόταν του Κρονίδη, 
απ' ότ' εφιλονείκησαν κ' εχωρισθήκαν πρώτα 
ο Ατρείδης, άρχων των ανδρών και ο θείος Αχιλλέας._​ Αν το εφαρμόσατε στον εαυτό σας και έχετε την τάση να υποκύψετε στο μοιραίο, καταφύγετε ακαριαία στο αντίδοτο Πάλλη:
_Μούσα, τραγούδα το θυμό του ξακουστού Αχιλέα, 
τον έρμο! π' όλους πότισε τους Αχαιούς φαρμάκια, 
και πλήθος έστειλε ψυχές λεβέντικες στον Άδη 
οπλαρχηγώνε, κι' έθρεψε με τα κορμιά τους σκύλους 
κι' όλα τα όρνια (του Διός έτσι είχε η γνώμη ορίσει), 
απ' την αρχή σαν πιάστηκε με το γοργό Αχιλέα 
τ' Ατρέα ο πρωταφέντης γιος και χώρισαν οι διο τους._​*Και η πρόοδος της επιστήμης;*
Μην είστε ανεύθυνοι και ριψάσπιδες, το μόνο που χρειάζεται για τη μετατροπή των γυμνασμάτων αυτών σε επιστημονικό πείραμα είναι να προμηθευτείτε ένα πιεσόμετρο και να μετράτε την πίεσή σας πριν και μετά από κάθε απαγγελία. Η Λεξιλογία εύκολα μπορεί να προμηθεύσει δείγμα ευρύτερο από τους 40 του αρχικού πειράματος.
Καλότυχη επιστήμη, που έχεις έναν θεράποντα σαν εμένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2010)

Στου ιατήρα των ψυχών και πίεσης αντάμα,
του Θέμη Λεξιλόγιου που μας κερνάει νάμα,
το ένα διδακτορικό στα πόδια καταθέτω,
με κούριερ αυθημερόν να του σταλεί πακέτο.

Θα κρατήσω πάντως το registered trademark Δρ7χ, Δρ6χ δεν λέει...


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2010)

Αποκαλύπτομαι μπροστά στο πόνημα -να το πατεντάρουμε, να γίνουμε και πλούσιοι!


----------

